# Popsugar Must Have June 2015 *May Contain Spoilers*



## HazelG (Apr 18, 2015)

So, the PopSugar Must Have June 2015 box is now on sale... let the comments begin!


----------



## cpl100 (Apr 20, 2015)

There is a code out now for a free wallet on a chain wyb a subscription.  Code is WELCOME.  Valid only for new subscriptions.

In using it, however, I really cannot tell if it 'took' or not.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 27, 2015)

Here is a picture of the wallet


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 27, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> In using it, however, I really cannot tell if it 'took' or not.


I used it and thought the same thing, too.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 28, 2015)

That was a wallet from one of the earlier boxes.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 28, 2015)

I actually super love that little sorial wallet...it's great for when you just want to carry your phone (not an iphone 6), cards, and lippie.  The chain is really nice, it has cute leopard lining, and the vegan "leather" doesn't mark up at all.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Apr 28, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I actually super love that little sorial wallet...it's great for when you just want to carry your phone (not an iphone 6), cards, and lippie.  The chain is really nice, it has cute leopard lining, and the vegan "leather" doesn't mark up at all.


It really won't fit the regular iphone 6?  If so, that's a real bummer.  :wacko:


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Apr 30, 2015)

June theme spoilers are out. The themes are: Yoga Warrior, Sun-Kissed, Outdoor Fun, and Coconut

I hope the sunkissed is a bronzer not a self tanner. im so curious. I like these words. I might sign up but I'm waiting until mid May most likely.


----------



## artlover613 (May 1, 2015)

I'm super bummed by the inspiration words. My 6-month subscription ended and I didn't want to miss out in my birthday month so I resubscribed two days ago.

I really hope it isn't another yoga dvd and self tanner.

Outdoor fun- there has never been anything like that in any box. I can only think of a frisbee. At least I like to eat coconut (if it is covered in chocolate.)

Fingers crossed it's a really sneaky inspiration board.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 1, 2015)

Hmmmm

Yoga warrior well warrior is a yoga pose but you don't need anything that comes in a box to do the pose. My guess would be a a strap or sling for mats? Maybe?

Sunkist, gonna go out and a limb and say it's probably not soda and probably IS a beauty item like a tanner/bronzer or sun lotion.

Outdoor fun, wow that could be a lot of things, swimming, camping, golf, tennis, biking, hiking, picnics.

Coconut....water? milk? oil? Cream pie? Cake....? Ok more like coconut scented stuff maybe?


----------



## nicepenguins (May 1, 2015)

Coconut and yoga both sell me! Sounds great for June!

Maybe it will be something practical like mat wipes, a coconut body product, a bronzer, and some kind of outdoor friendly drinking cups.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 1, 2015)

I would NOT be sad to have something like this included:


----------



## HazelG (May 1, 2015)

See What Inspired Our Next Box!


----------



## MissKris17 (May 1, 2015)

My three month sub ends with May. Can I cancel now and resub for the wallet?


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 1, 2015)

MissKris17 said:


> My three month sub ends with May. Can I cancel now and resub for the wallet?


I re-subbed for the wallet using another email address because my current sub ends in May, too.


----------



## northwest22 (May 3, 2015)

That wallet is great. That's a really good gift with purchase.


----------



## s112095 (May 3, 2015)

That sunscreen would be great but if it's something like bronzer or self tan I'll be irritated. I know we've gotten a TIU DVD before, and I know they have  new book and dvd out or coming out soon. I wonder if that is the yoga warrior clue.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 4, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I would NOT be sad to have something like this included:


I almost bought this yesterday! That would be a GREAT item!


----------



## melanie0971 (May 10, 2015)

Coconut blech. And please no self tanned. Other than that I'm pretty open. Even coconut scented something would be ok.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 10, 2015)

Wish list:

Yoga warrior: some of those yoga bands.  You can use them just for strength training.'

Sun kissed: Tarte tanning stuff I posted previously

Outdoor fun: smashball set or frisbee

Coconut: good coconut scented candle

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 11, 2015)

10 lucky subscribers will win their own custom kit from stowaway cosmetics.  I'm not familiar with the brand but I'm looking them up now because the picture in the email looks really enticing.

I know some people don't like the "lottery" aspect with these random giveaways but I think it's a really nice way to treat your subbies.  PSMH has been doing this forever, it's not a new thing like some in the May thread seemed to think.  It's a great marketing tactic too - I won a Julep "golden box" waaaaay back in the day (my first box actually) and I ended up staying subscribed for a year and a half longer than I meant to.


----------



## Samantha Lading Marwick (May 14, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> It really won't fit the regular iphone 6? If so, that's a real bummer. :wacko:


It will! I use mine to carry just my iphone 6, cards and cash.


----------



## Teach22 (May 14, 2015)

Spoiler alert saw on blog this box will in include a pair of quay sunglasses. Fun!


----------



## Brandi Bandz (May 14, 2015)

Omg. Love the spoiler for June! I have been looking for a nice quality pair of sunglasses but it keeps passing my mind. I feel like PS is reading my mind these past few months!


----------



## feisty1 (May 14, 2015)

I signed up based on the spoiler. Popsugar and I "broke up" for a bit but I love sunnies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mermaid35 (May 14, 2015)

My Black Friday gift subscription has ended and I was looking for a promo to sign up again.  The wallet on a chain, I already have so I thought I'd skip June even though it might be something I really want.  Glad it's sunglasses.  Can't wear them.  Maybe I'll hold out on PSMH until July.


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> Spoiler alert saw on blog this box will in include a pair of quay sunglasses. Fun!


Which blog? Can you link it?


----------



## Geek2 (May 14, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> Which blog? Can you link it?


I think it was on MSA. Also according to the PSMH facebook some boxes may have these



Spoiler


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 14, 2015)

yeah, but it was originally on snapchat. the glasses are cute - but maybe a little funky for my taste. good price point though. My subscription ended from Black Friday.  I'm likely not signing on again.


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 14, 2015)

smarw said:


> It will! I use mine to carry just my iphone 6, cards and cash.


Oh that's good news.  Thanks for clarifying that. I thought it looked big enough!


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 14, 2015)

Here is the sunglasses spoiler.  I don't think they will work for me.  I find it REALLY difficult to find sunglasses that work for me.  I have a small face.  My daughter would like these, though.  I have no idea how to do the "spoiler" trick so here's the link:

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2015/05/popsugar-must-have-june-2015-spoiler-coupon.html


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2015)

Looks like the one they pictured was "the boys club"...hopefully there are variations, I looooooooooove penny lane and no photos!  The plainer ones will feel too much like the Tom's glasses I/we just got in Rachel Zoe.

http://www.quayaustralia.com/us/12-shop


----------



## nicolispicoli (May 14, 2015)

Looooove the June spoiler! Couldn't be more perfect for me! You live to see another day with me Popsugar!


----------



## jbird1175 (May 14, 2015)

As someone with Asian face, I have a really hard with any type of glasses so I'm a bit worried about the spoiler. It took me a weeks just to find regular Rx for myself. Typically that style of eyewear does not work for me. My non-existent bridge won't allow glasses to sit on my face properly. We'll see when I get these in my hands.


----------



## popwhat (May 14, 2015)

Well I resubbed even though I Thought for sure I was out based on the sunglasses!  I really liked the ones that are pictured,  but it didn't occur to me that it could be *any* pair from the line.  Ack.  I hope they are the ones in the picture!  I need to stop reading these threads and saving my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JenniferV (May 14, 2015)

It's the ones from the SnapChat.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 14, 2015)

Love the spoiler, does anyone know of a code for a discount?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicolispicoli (May 14, 2015)

It looks like we'll all be getting the Mandate pair. Just received this in an email from Popsugar...

ETA: Dangit- Jennifer is TOO QUICK


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Love the spoiler, does anyone know of a code for a discount?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


WELCOME gets you the really cute sorial clutch pictured earlier in this thread.  not sure if the old REFER5 or MUSTHAVE5 or PROMOPRO5 codes still work or not.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 14, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> WELCOME gets you the really cute sorial clutch pictured earlier in this thread.  not sure if the old REFER5 or MUSTHAVE5 or PROMOPRO5 codes still work or not.


Thank you!

I got the clutch, I rather get that than the five bucks off haha.

Does anyone have the clutch? is it nice?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I got the clutch, I rather get that than the five bucks off haha.
> 
> Does anyone have the clutch? is it nice?


I have it and I LOVE it.  The chain is a really nice quality, it has leopard print on the inside.  It's the perfect size for carring your phone, keys, and a few cards.  I use it a ton when I travel or at work when I don't want to lug a big bag around.


----------



## v0ltagekid (May 14, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I have it and I LOVE it.  The chain is a really nice quality, it has leopard print on the inside.  It's the perfect size for carring your phone, keys, and a few cards.  I use it a ton when I travel or at work when I don't want to lug a big bag around.


perfect! i needed a new purse for going out so im excited!


----------



## aihutch (May 14, 2015)

I canceled, but signed back up to get the sunglasses and wallet. The whole CFDA thing (I didn't order, but didn't like the situation), lack of spoilers on majority of boxes and the shipping made me quit (don't get me started on FedEx SmartPost, my box has been all over the state and I won't have it until Monday). But, I'm a sucker for sunglasses and I like the style of these, plus I like the color and size of the wallet. I hope I'm happy with June!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 14, 2015)

I saw on MSA that popsugar confirmed that it's the "mandate" style glasses, but the pic that was posted earlier in this thread looks like different lenses than these cool blue/green ones:

http://www.quayaustralia.com/us/shop/21-mandate.html

Think it's just because of the reflection, or are we getting slightly different glasses?


----------



## Brandi Bandz (May 14, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I saw on MSA that popsugar confirmed that it's the "mandate" style glasses, but the pic that was posted earlier in this thread looks like different lenses than these cool blue/green ones:
> 
> http://www.quayaustralia.com/us/shop/21-mandate.html
> 
> Think it's just because of the reflection, or are we getting slightly different glasses?


I think we are getting the black. In the first snapchat spoiler the glasses look distinctly black, and looking at the second spoiler promo if you look closely its just a reflection. I did notice that only the blue tint is available on their website though. Maybe they sold out of the black tint?


----------



## Bizgirlva (May 14, 2015)

I like the sunglasses, I think they'll be great for the beach, kinda sporty!

So is this the "sunkissed" or "outdoor fun" item?


----------



## lulustarr (May 14, 2015)

feisty1 said:


> I signed up based on the spoiler. Popsugar and I "broke up" for a bit but I love sunnies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I just signed up myself based on the spoilers. This was a hard decision, because I too, "broke up" with PS because I was very disappointed in the boxes at one point. I was happy that I didn't sub for May. There was nothing that I loved in that box. The spoilers for June had me at yoga and coconut! I really hope that I am not disappointed.


----------



## lulustarr (May 14, 2015)

girlnamedpete said:


> I used it and thought the same thing, too.


I read on another blog that if you use the code for the bag, it will deduct $0.40 to show that you are getting the wallet.


----------



## popwhat (May 15, 2015)

sweet I'm happy with the Mandate sunglasses!   I had a 6 month sub from black friday that ended in may and I didn't renew.  I used "welcome" to get the clutch,  my subscription had ended so that would count as a new order right?  I thought I read somewhere that they were being strict with the wallet on a chain about who they would give it out to!


----------



## I'm so addicted (May 15, 2015)

Ugh I hate these!!! Sorry to be Debbie downer. I've never been negative about an item before.. but I have a small nose and its super hard to find glasses. In fact I've worn the same ones for 5 years and still love them.. I'm pretty disappointed that they think sunglasses are one size fits all item


----------



## LisaLeah (May 15, 2015)

I'm so addicted said:


> Ugh I hate these!!! Sorry to be Debbie downer. I've never been negative about an item before.. but I have a small nose and its super hard to find glasses. In fact I've worn the same ones for 5 years and still love them.. I'm pretty disappointed that they think sunglasses are one size fits all item


I have a hard time finding glasses that work for me too...

BUT, I can always use a pair to pull back my hair and wear on top of my head.

I hate to stretch out my good sunglasses doing that...

so this will become a headband for me.


----------



## lulustarr (May 15, 2015)

I'm so addicted said:


> Ugh I hate these!!! Sorry to be Debbie downer. I've never been negative about an item before.. but I have a small nose and its super hard to find glasses. In fact I've worn the same ones for 5 years and still love them.. I'm pretty disappointed that they think sunglasses are one size fits all item


You are not a Debbie Downer! I actually just found a pair that I like after YEARS of searching. I think that glasses are a hard fit, but I am sure they tried to select a pair that someone felt were "universal". I think a GC to Quay would have been better so people have a choice of which one in that price bracket they could select.  I will try these and see if I like them. If not, someone is getting them as a birthday present.  B)


----------



## DianeER (May 15, 2015)

And then there are those of us who wear eyeglasses (which darken in the sun) and could never use sunglasses anyway....


----------



## CaliMel (May 16, 2015)

I'm so excited after seeing the spoiler! I was just wishing I had gotten a pair of black wayfarer style Blender Sunglasses and these are practically the same as what I was looking at, so it's perfect.

The summer boxes are always a great match for me though. I can't wait to see what else is in there!


----------



## orlandomom (May 16, 2015)

Since 75% of the population has vision issues and about 50% of the population wears prescription glasses, I'm not sure how smart it is to exclude HALF of your customers with something they can't use.

All of the people in my home wear prescription glasses and prescription sunglasses.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (May 16, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> So is this the "sunkissed" or "outdoor fun" item?


I was wondering the same thing. My guess is "outdoor fun".


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 16, 2015)

I got a much cuter (And more expensive!) pair of Quay sunglasses in the Coco Rocha box months ago....What on earth is going on with Popsugar?


----------



## jbd90 (May 17, 2015)

orlandomom said:


> Since 75% of the population has vision issues and about 50% of the population wears prescription glasses, I'm not sure how smart it is to exclude HALF of your customers with something they can't use.
> 
> All of the people in my home wear prescription glasses and prescription sunglasses.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Don't most of those ppl with vision issues wear contacts as well and can wear sunglasses? Both my parents and a majority of my friends wear glasses &amp; contacts with sunglasses. I don't have vision problems, but I do wear hearing aids in both ears and can't use in the ear headphones like the ones in September's box. I think there's always going to be something someone can't use.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 17, 2015)

Yeah I don't like contacts in my eyes so I can't wear these glasses but I get that lots of people can, and there's still a good amount of box left for me to enjoy, so I don't feel too bad. They can be regifted or traded. That's the difference between this being a $40 box and a $195 box--just not as big a deal for me to get an unusable item.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (May 18, 2015)

I think the Quay sunglasses are a decent item to have in the box &amp; the style is nice but I don't need any more sunglasses. I have a few designer pairs that I've worn for years &amp; I just swapped for the R Zoe Toms because I always like to have a less expensive pair to keep in my car or take to the beach/pool. I'm curious about the other items, but I think I'm going to take a break from the monthly box for a while &amp; just try to swap for any items that I really have to have. I wish every box had a scarf, jewelry, a chic home item &amp; some chocolates or caramels. That would be my dream box. Looking forward to seeing what you all get!


----------



## Teach22 (May 19, 2015)

OK ladies let's try to crack this box ( I love when we correctly guess the items in these boxes lol)

Outdoor fun - the sunglasses

Coconut either a food item or Josie Maran has a line of cosmetics out formulated with cocunut water I love the coconut watercolor eye shadows but there are lippies and cheek stains in the line too.

Yoga - hmm they gave us a yoga towel recently maybe hair band s a dvd or I would love a piece of jewelry containing healing stones dogeared has done lovely ones ( I know that's probably a stretch for the yoga theme but a girl can dream)

Sunkissed- I hope it's not a bronzing oil, a bronzer seems like its obvious lol maybe self tanning towelettes Dennis gross has some) or something w a sun on it lol for reason the old California

sun raisin commercial pop s in my head lol

Your turn!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 19, 2015)

I feel like the glasses could be outdoor fun or sunkissed, so I'm going to pick other items for those too.

For outdoor fun I'd love a nice picnic blanket but maybe they would do something family friendly like a kite or some type of lawn game.

I would LOVE the Josie maran items!  Pacifica also has shadows and other items infused with coconut water, plus they have been heavily promoting their partnership with target and have worked with PSMH before so I think they are a contender too.  And coconut food is always welcome, but they did already give us those dang coconut chips (which I love and still purchase) so I don't know if they would go there. 

Yoga I would either want some pretty mala beads (something like this: https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/225283638/sale-7-chakra-mala-yoga-bracelet-with?ref=related-5), or some blocks or straps. 

Sunkissed...I'm going to go with bronzer because I really don't want any tanning products.  I'd love to try the body shop's honey bronzer.  Pacifica's coconut crushed pearl bronzing body butter would also work for both this and the coconut category, freeing up some room for snacks or other random items that don't seem to fit anywhere else.


----------



## boxesandboxes (May 19, 2015)

While I like the sunglasses well enough, I LOVE the Tom's Traveler sunglasses from the Rachel Zoe box.  They travel well and still strike the fashion note.   Since my Black Friday deal just ended, I am going to sit out ordering anymore PS boxes. Unless some good offer comes along...


----------



## nicolispicoli (May 27, 2015)

It's been a few months since I've had to pay due to referrals, so I can't remember when they charge. I thought they were charging earlier, but I haven't seen anything. Has anyone been charged for the June box yet?


----------



## CaliMel (May 27, 2015)

nicolispicoli said:


> It's been a few months since I've had to pay due to referrals, so I can't remember when they charge. I thought they were charging earlier, but I haven't seen anything. Has anyone been charged for the June box yet?


They charged me for mine when I ordered them last week, It showed up on my statement already. For whatever reason, the actual Popsugar site does not show it as being paid yet though. I think their systems are just slower and showing that stuff. Mine usually switches over once it's been shipped.


----------



## midoridiva (May 31, 2015)

Hmmm....not thrilled about the sunglasses. I have a pair of prescription sunglasses, so I'm gonna swap/sell the pair I get. Hopefully the rest of the box will have items that I will actually use.


----------



## smartinoff (May 31, 2015)

I'm excited about the sunnies! I signed back up using the $5 off because I don't need a small bag. I'm hoping we get maybe an outdoor lantern, a coconut body scrub, and for yoga in hoping maybe a headband along with a dvd. I always like June boxes so I'm hoping this year is no different!


----------



## feisty1 (May 31, 2015)

My box has shipped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's either this box or the qvc one. It's says popsugar though 4.7 pnds so I am hoping it's the June box.


----------



## feisty1 (May 31, 2015)

False alarm I checked the ups site and its the same tracking number as the qvc notification email. At least I'll get my qvc box by Tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jun 1, 2015)

do those sunnies remind anyone else of the god awful 3D glasses you get at the theater?   I think i'm good on this box.  :/   Get it together PS....  I've been able to successfully turn down the past 6 months.... my bank account is SCREAMING for something to spend my saved monies on.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 3, 2015)

PSMH spoiler #2 is up on MSA...I CALLED IT!!! We are getting the pacifica enlighten palette (I mentioned earlier that Pacifica shadows have coconut in them and would fit with the inspiration).


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 3, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> PSMH spoiler #2 is up on MSA...I CALLED IT!!! We are getting the pacifica enlighten palette (I mentioned earlier that Pacifica shadows have coconut in them and would fit with the inspiration).


Good Call Totally!!! I was really hoping that the 2nd spoiler would totally reel me back in but truthfully this palette doesn't excite me. I'm shocked that PS even put out a 2nd spoiler-- I feel like this is a first in PS history.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Jun 3, 2015)

Coincidentally I forgot to change my card information and I saw that second spoiler before I got a chance to, so I ended up cancelling. I've had them since November (except for February which they screwed up on and I missed out on), but I've been meh on quite a few of them. I do think they've stepped it up, but I can appreciate spoilers that help me make decisions.

I really like those sunnies, but to think I can put my rayban aviators away for them is crazy talk.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm not super excited about the palette but the swatches look really pretty. I'm hoping there will be greater value in the other things.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm so glad the spoilers aren't speaking to me. I cant afford this month so I don't want to want what I can't have.


----------



## kkrn83 (Jun 4, 2015)

So far, not too excited about the spoilers. I have really high cheekbones so most sunglasses w/o nose pads hit my cheeks and move when I smile, ect. I was just bought two pair the other day that worked - but *if* these work, they would be different than anything else I have. Not excited for the e/s palette at all. I've never been impressed w/the Pacifica brand makeup. But usually I seem to like 3-4 out of 5 of the items in PS boxes so I'm holding out hope for the rest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## midoridiva (Jun 4, 2015)

I love Pacifica products, so I'm happy about the second spoiler!


----------



## artlover613 (Jun 5, 2015)

My daughter works in a very popular and high-end boutique in Miami and they sell Quay sunglasses. They may not be high fashion but they are on trend. My daughter was planning to buy them before I told her they were coming in the June box.


----------



## kwhitteberry (Jun 5, 2015)

Has anyone received shipping noticed yet? This box seems like it's taking a bit longer.


----------



## jackieee (Jun 5, 2015)

I got my shipping notice earlier today. Estimated delivery is Friday the 12th, but that always moves up...will probably have it Wednesday-ish. 

Not very excited about that palette...I suppose the bottom two colors are wearable for every day, so whatever.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 5, 2015)

No shipping notice yet here. Weird. Hopefully it arrives soon!


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 6, 2015)

I got my shipping notice: 2.9 pounds. Delivery date on 6/16. Oh well I'm out of town until the 12th anyway. Really would like to see someone get the box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 6, 2015)

I got a shipping notice tonight. Says it will arrive 6/15 but it usually comes one day earlier so hopefully I'll have it Saturday. I imagine someone will have theirs before then.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 7, 2015)

I wonder what adds all the weight? The sunnies and palette don't add much. I wonder if they'll follow the last 2 Junes and include a book...maybe the yoga item?


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 8, 2015)

I would love a book, I'm headed to the beach in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 8, 2015)

We still have the "yoga warrior" item and the "sun kissed" or "outdoor fun" items (if that's not the sunglasses) in the box.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm just hoping the "outdoor fun" isn't a cheaper version of the paddles we got in the LE box.  I hate when they do that.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 8, 2015)

Just got another email that limited quantities are available.

They seem so desperate to unload this month's box that I'm wondering what other items are in there...I'm not crazy about the two spoilers (but I do like yoga) so I was hoping for good things.


----------



## blank2aa (Jun 9, 2015)

Has anyone else not received a shipping notice yet?


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 9, 2015)

Well I tried lol


----------



## MET (Jun 9, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Well I tried lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I would imagine that spoilers should be available soon -- my box is due on Friday and I usually receive mine after spoilers have been released (I'm probably in the middle of the shipping batch).


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 9, 2015)

Ziieno said:


> Well I tried lol   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


LOL!!!


----------



## loriredinger (Jun 9, 2015)

First time posting. My box is out for delivery!!


----------



## MET (Jun 9, 2015)

loriredinger said:


> First time posting. My box is out for delivery!!


Very exciting!


----------



## spayne (Jun 9, 2015)

I just got my box!  Early for the first time ever!



Spoiler



Picture of the pamphlet...


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 9, 2015)

Does anyone else try to talk themselves into not looking at full box spoilers but the moment you realize someone is getting their box you throw that idea right out the window?!


----------



## LisaLeah (Jun 9, 2015)

I LOVE this box!

I have been wanting



Spoiler



that Judy Blume book which just came out.

She is perfect summer reading. Loved her since she wrote "Are you there God it's me Margaret".



Very happy.

Thank you for posting!


----------



## spayne (Jun 9, 2015)

I laid everything out on the recliner...



Spoiler



the sponge had a coupon in the box, too!


----------



## Jasujo (Jun 9, 2015)

The retail prices for books always blows my mind. Who would pay $30 for one book, unless it was signed or something else special? On Amazon that book is half that price. I guess you've got to make it look good for the cards, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sandyeggos (Jun 9, 2015)

@@spayne Thank you for posting!
 

I am IN LOVE with this box. This is really well done for me, and glad I decided to take the plunge for June after a 6 month hiatus. 

The Judy Blume novel has been on my radar and I've been waiting to pick it up.


----------



## spayne (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't tell if I love this box because it was (for once) a surprise, or because I like what's included... I suppose I should be happy regardless   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aihutch (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm excited to get this box, but of course, I won't get it until about 2 weeks after the first boxes arrive! Mine still says processing, no shipping info yet.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 9, 2015)

Omg LOVE it all!  I can't wait to get my box!

ETA: holy crap my box is out for delivery today too!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jun 9, 2015)

I am so excited for this box! Thanks for posting the spoiler @[email protected] yayyyy cannot wait for mine to come.

They sent a shipping notice two days ago but the tracking doesn't work


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 9, 2015)

Bummer.  I am the party pooper on this one.  Nothing in it makes me excited to get this box.  

The sunglasses are not my style (already told my daughter she could have them).

I can use the headband for working out, but that's too utilitarian to be excited about.

The eye palette is pretty.

The candy is not for me either (low carbing).

The sponge is also too utilitarian for me to be excited about.  

I don't read fiction or actual books (I am a kindle girl), although since it's Judy Blume I may give it a shot.

I guess I miss the "fun" factor in this box.  Sorry to be Debbie Downer.


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 9, 2015)

So what is the sun kissed item? I can't decide if I really like the curation but I like all the stuff so that's good enough for me.


----------



## Zillah Nomura (Jun 9, 2015)

smartinoff said:


> So what is the sun kissed item? I can't decide if I really like the curation but I like all the stuff so that's good enough for me.


I was just wondering the same thing. I like everything in the box, but it doesn't make much sense to me as far as the sun kissed spoiler goes.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 9, 2015)

smartinoff said:


> So what is the sun kissed item? I can't decide if I really like the curation but I like all the stuff so that's good enough for me.


The closest thing would be the sunglasses?  You only have them on if you're in the sun (or Bono)?


----------



## smartinoff (Jun 9, 2015)

If the glasses are sun kissed them what's the outdoor fun? I dunno maybe it's the book. I like reading outside lol


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2015)

I think the monthly inspirations are just supposed to be what they had in mind when they brainstormed the box, like how they used to show us their pinterest inspiration boards for the LE boxes.  I don't think it's supposed to be a literal 1:1 set of spoiler clues.  I think the items do a decent job fitting the inspirations.  I'm really excited about this one!  I do wish that whoever it was that used to curate the snacks was still on staff though.  PSMH had THE BEST snacks back in the day, any time I see something in the store that was featured in the box I stock up.  We got the snap infusion in a MizzFit quarterly box; it was nothing special.  Good for a post yoga workout I guess since it replenishes electrolytes.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm okay with this one--I'll use the sponge and headband/savasana mask, and I'll read the book (or at least start it and see if I like it). Not a huge win for me this month but I'm glad the new spoilers are things I like!

It would make a good summer gift for someone who would wear the sunglasses.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 9, 2015)

PS: if you get your box soon, try to use the coupon on the vintage jewelry site earlier to get the best selection. A lot of the items are quite pricey but there are some pretty things that would be well priced with the coupon. Some of it is really pretty stuff!

There was some gift card PS sent out a couple of years ago and nearly everything in the lower price range sold out very quickly.


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm glad most people are happy with their box. I skipped out of necessity but I'm happy I did.


----------



## kristab94 (Jun 9, 2015)

I hope this book is better than the last book I got in a PopSugar box, that awful, terrible football book.  Ugh.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 9, 2015)

Love this box, I was just going to order that book on my kindle, I think it came out yesterday or today, glad I held off. I wasn't going to look at spoilers but I'm glad I did, saved some money there. I wish they had better snacks though like they used to.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 9, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Love this box, I was just going to order that book on my kindle, I think it came out yesterday or today, glad I held off. I wasn't going to look at spoilers but I'm glad I did, saved some money there. I wish they had better snacks though like they used to.


I bet the book is the reason they are slow to ship if it was just released.  They probably couldn't ship the boxes until the book was officially released.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't wait to get this box.  I've been meaning to download the book from audible but I think it would be a good summer read near the water.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :wub: :drive:


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Jun 9, 2015)

yippee!! I cant wait!!! PSMH has really been hitting it out of the park for me!


----------



## MET (Jun 9, 2015)

It's a fun box and I'm excited to try the sponge - looks interesting. 

The only downside is that I'm not sure it's worth the $40+ cost (with tax) since my Black Friday deal expired.  I will keep the sub until July and then probably wait until the next holiday deal.


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 9, 2015)

There's a coconut verbena scented spongelle on the website, wondering why that wasn't the one included in the box...


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh fun this box looks fun!  Interested to see how ridiculous I look in the sunglasses (it takes me FOREVER to find a pair I like) but the eyeshadows look nice I love the coconut infused ones from Josie Maran so I m hoping these are just as awesome.  I got one of those sponges in another box (Little lace maybe?) and I went out and repurchased some more afterwards really lovely.  The English Major in me is super excited for a book (though my bookcase probably isn't ...can you say jam packed lol) And I can always use a new face mask headband, the only thing I m meh about is the candy  but I m sure it will get eaten.  Fun summer box hope everyone enjoys it once its in your hands.  Thanks Popsugar its always fun to get some goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Enjoy ladies.  Thank you for sharing your thoughts on the box and the spoilers. So fun!


----------



## tanyamib (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm kinda happy that i didn't get the box... it's a good box just not for me... This is the first box I skipped since I joined in Sep-12. 

Glad that everyone else enjoys it, and here's hope for a better box next month


----------



## janessapk (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm excited about this one! I just started a new job where my commute is an hour plus each way, so I've been looking for good books to read. 

I bought the Pacifica pallette--this exact one--at Whole Foods on sale last month, so while I'm not excited to have a repeat, I can say that it's fantastic--great pigment. And sunglasses always make me look like a giant bug, so I'll take whatever ones in sub boxes I can get until I break 'em or lose 'em. 

I think this will be another box where even if everything doesn't seem exciting right away, I'll eventually find a use for all the items. Pop Sugar is the one box I'm still subscribed to, after over a year.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 10, 2015)

Usually I can tell if I'll like the box based on spoilers, but I'm reserving judgment this time. Doesn't look good or bad to me. The snack looks like a dud, the last 3 months have had no snacks or bad snacks. I won't use the eyeshadow or gift card, but thr other items have potential.


----------



## midoridiva (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm just feeling MEH about this box. The only thing I'm excited about is the eye shadow.  I'll use/eat/read everything else except for those sunglasses. July is my birthday month, so I'll keep my subscription for one more month. Hopefully next month's box is better or I'll be cancelling for a little while.

Also, I checked out the website that the gift card is for and there are quite a few things that caught my eye. However, I noticed that they have only 1 of each item available, which means that all the good/lower priced stuff will probably be gone my the time my box arrives next week.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 10, 2015)

I got my box last night, shipping was super fast for me for some reason (thanks for the early b-day gift PopSugar)!

Sunglasses: They're just ok they don't really work for my face but, they're that cool rubber feeling ones and they'll work for the beach so I don't have to bring my regular everyday sunglasses with me. And they'll work as a headband too.

Shadow: The shades are pretty but a little on the shimmery side for me, nice for summer though.

Headband: is great for yoga and super wide enough to keep my hair off my face. I love it.

Sponge: I have one of these in a smaller version for pedicures, I've used it several times and it still foams up with product, this will last a while.

Book: I've heard a lot about this book so I'm glad to have it and read it, I'll probably donate it once I read it and I NEED to start reading books again. I spend too much time on magazines.

Candy: Meh the boyfriend will eat them.

Overall this box is a win for me, I get a summer vibe from it.


----------



## jkru (Jun 10, 2015)

If anybody is not interested in their coupon, I would love to use it to purchase a few things. I'll even give you mine when it gets here if you change your mind!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got my box last night, shipping was super fast for me for some reason (thanks for the early b-day gift PopSugar)!


Happy birthday!  I'm a June baby too, I get extra excited for my boxes all month even though I don't need a special occasion to order them, hahaha


----------



## fabgirl (Jun 10, 2015)

anyone know if a coupon is stackable? Could we use to on the same order?


----------



## MET (Jun 10, 2015)

fabgirl said:


> anyone know if a coupon is stackable? Could we use to on the same order?


It doesn't appear to - I tried a new member code ($10 off) and it wouldn't let you enter another one.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 10, 2015)

I just got my shipping notice.  My box is 3.2 lbs.  I'm supposed to be getting the extra purse/wallet.  Curious what everyone else's box states for weight.  Hoping they do not mess up and forget my 'extra'!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jun 10, 2015)

cpl100 said:


> I just got my shipping notice.  My box is 3.2 lbs.  I'm supposed to be getting the extra purse/wallet.  Curious what everyone else's box states for weight.  Hoping they do not mess up and forget my 'extra'!


I'm getting the wallet, too and have 3.2 lbs shipping weight, as well.  I have seen others report weight as 2.9 lbs so I think we're good!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh my gosh, I am so excited to get my box!! It still says processing though, even though my card was charged the full amount for it last month.

I looked it up the reference # way though, and it did ship, it just won't get to me until the 16th unfortunately.

But I'm so happy with everything in this whole box! The summer ones are always my favorite boxes.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 11, 2015)

kristab94 said:


> I hope this book is better than the last book I got in a PopSugar box, that awful, terrible football book.  Ugh.


Oh man, the football book. That one was okay until I totally figured out what the plot was going to be, and then got super annoyed because it was just ridiculous to me.


----------



## kristab94 (Jun 11, 2015)

CaliMel said:


> Oh man, the football book. That one was okay until I totally figured out what the plot was going to be, and then got super annoyed because it was just ridiculous to me.


Exactly... same here.  Terrible.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 11, 2015)

CaliMel said:


> Oh man, the football book. That one was okay until I totally figured out what the plot was going to be, and then got super annoyed because it was just ridiculous to me.


The only thing I could think the whole time I read it was "OLD BALLS"


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 11, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> The only thing I could think the whole time I read it was "OLD BALLS"


Lol! I'm so glad I could just tell I wouldn't like it and swapped it right away. Sounds horrible. I'm looking forward to the Judy Blume book, it's the one novel that was on my radar to read this summer. I'm super cheap about books, so I likely would have been on the library waiting list for a few months. It's a ficitonal story based on something that actually happened in her town when she was younger. I saw her interviewed about it and it sounded very interesting.


----------



## aihutch (Jun 11, 2015)

My box shipped yesterday, but they sent the notification today - estimated delivery is 6/22! About 2 weeks after the first boxes were received. This is my 3rd month and shipping is taking longer each time, the first month only took 4 days, the next 8 days and this one will take 12 days. Usually they ship from California, but this time it's coming from New York. I'm getting the wallet as well and I wonder if that added to the shipping time. My box is 3.2 pounds.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2015)

Time for a July thread already!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 12, 2015)

The box arrived today .  Not to crazy about it.  Loved the glasses  wouldn't be caught dead in a headband, spongelle made  me sneeze non stop.  Book is ok.    The gift card is a joke to me due to the  price of items on the site.    You win some and lose some. Still a good value


----------



## sandyeggos (Jun 12, 2015)

Has anyone received one of the ten Stowaway Cosmetics special gifts? That was for this month wasn't it? 

Also my label was finally created today and it's 3.0lbs.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jun 12, 2015)

sparklesgirl said:


> The box arrived today .  Not to crazy about it.  Loved the glasses  *wouldn't be caught dead in a headband, *spongelle made  me sneeze non stop.  Book is ok.    The gift card is a joke to me due to the  price of items on the site.    You win some and lose some. Still a good value


 LOL! 

I hit a PR on my overhead squat last night and rocked that headband while doing it. It's magical!


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 12, 2015)

Sandy Eggos,

I was also wondering about the stowaway give away. Looks like you might be one of the winners. Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## sandyeggos (Jun 12, 2015)

Kaistone said:


> Sandy Eggos,
> 
> I was also wondering about the stowaway give away. Looks like you might be one of the winners. Keeping my fingers crossed for you .


 Me too! What was everyone else's box weight without the Sorial free gift?


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 12, 2015)

My box weight is 2.9lbs.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 12, 2015)

Mine is 3.2

And came from New york! I live in Seattle! It literally could not go any farther across the continent. I like it much better when it comes from California. It says it wont be here til the 23rd! (although usually it gets here a day or two early but still...)

(I don't think I got the Sorial free gift but maybe I did, now that I think about it... Hm)


----------



## sandyeggos (Jun 13, 2015)

Saffyra said:


> Mine is 3.2
> 
> And came from New york! I live in Seattle! It literally could not go any farther across the continent. I like it much better when it comes from California. It says it wont be here til the 23rd! (although usually it gets here a day or two early but still...)
> 
> (I don't think I got the Sorial free gift but maybe I did, now that I think about it... Hm)


 It looks like a few others that are receiving the Sorial gift are coming from NY and are 3.2 lbs.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 13, 2015)

I got mine today--happy that the sunglasses fit my husband and he can use them as a spare pair. the rest looks nice too.


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 13, 2015)

Ah, okay. I must have got the wallet then. I had forgotten I did that. :\ Im not sure what that says about my subscription box habits.......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenflipflops (Jun 13, 2015)

This is my first Popsugar box since the fall and as soon as I received the box, I canceled my subscription again. Looks like my relationship with the subscription is officially done haha. 

Those sunglasses look TERRIBLE on me. I look like...a man with long wavy hair. They're that unflattering on me. I browsed Quay's website and they have so many other beautiful designs. I particularly like their cat-eye matte frames. Why did Popsugar pick the Mandate out of all the designs?  &lt;_&lt;

The only things that are usable to me are the sponge and the Supercandy. I ate the gummies quickly and I'll start using the sponge sometime this summer. I just have to find a way to get rid of everything else from the box. Sigh. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## erinedavis44 (Jun 13, 2015)

This is the first time in awhile that I haven't peeked at spoilers. When I received my box today I was so happy! I love everything. My favorites are the sunglasses and the book. I am a huge reader and was so happy to find the new Judy Blume book in my box. Can't wait for July and hoping I can make it spoiler free again.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jun 13, 2015)

erinedavis44 said:


> This is the first time in awhile that I haven't peeked at spoilers. When I received my box today I was so happy! I love everything. My favorites are the sunglasses and the book. I am a huge reader and was so happy to find the new Judy Blume book in my box. Can't wait for July and hoping I can make it spoiler free again.


 I love the sunglasses too


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 13, 2015)

Got my box today, love almost everything in it! Already started the book, I went back last month and re-read some of her books, glad I did, she's a great author. They're just fun fluff reads but still good. The sunglasses look great on thank God, and the rest will be used, although the palette may go to a daughter, I've never found their stuff very good.


----------



## Kaistone (Jun 13, 2015)

Got my box yesterday and I'm very happy


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 15, 2015)

waiting to see if there is another code ever released. I let my subscription lapse after the black friday deal. I don't think these boxes are worthwhile at full price + taxes.  But I was subscribed when they were $35.


----------



## Barbie Allen (Jun 15, 2015)

Would anyone like my $30.00 gift code to Sweet &amp; Spark?

I do not have plans to use it. Let me know!


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Jun 15, 2015)

Barbie I sent you a pm!


----------



## flyergirl (Jun 16, 2015)

This was my first popsugar box and I haven't received it yet. Tracking says Friday. Does it usually take this long? Why is there dmsuch a long diffeerence between when people get theirs? I paid for it in the beginning of May. I already cancelled because I can't stand getting a box so long after spoilers have come out.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 16, 2015)

flyergirl said:


> This was my first popsugar box and I haven't received it yet. Tracking says Friday. Does it usually take this long? Why is there dmsuch a long diffeerence between when people get theirs? I paid for it in the beginning of May. I already cancelled because I can't stand getting a box so long after spoilers have come out.


that used to bother me a lot.  i always tried to go w/out spoilers as I think it's a much more special experience. now i just don't get that kind of experience - and do look at them as the wait is too much.  but that's after a couple of years of getting these things. i completely understand how you feel.


----------



## LadyManah (Jun 16, 2015)

Wanted to share some info about "Sweet and Spark," the place we got that "gift card" to.

I found a pair of earings for $38, I think. So, the gift code covered it. I bought it no problems. I got 2 shipping emails.

Work up this morning with this email:

Hope you had a nice weekend! Thanks so much for your order however, I had to cancel it as those earrings have already sold out. There was something funky on the backend happening on this particular product where it wasn't counting inventory properly. I'm so sorry it had to happen to your order. You should still be able to use the gift card code at checkout should you decide to purchase a replacement.
 
Thank you SO much for understanding!
best,

Jillian | [links removed]
 
Um, what? I am pretty sure they canceled because I got them for "free."
 
Just thought I'd point that out.
 
Will not be purchasing from this company.


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 16, 2015)

That sucks! They may have also double sold them bc everyone is using their PS Card and everyone is buying the cheapest items.

I never got a code actually. I'd send PS a message but don't feel a big need to buy jewelry right now.


----------



## Jasujo (Jun 17, 2015)

Is there any way to arrange the items on the Sweet and Spark site by price or do you have to wade through all of them? I didn't see any way, but I might have missed something.


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 17, 2015)

I got my box. It's ok. I'll be swapping everything except for the book and the sunglasses. The sunglasses don't look good on me, but who cares. Same with the headband. It doesn't look good, but it's comfy. I guess I'm keeping that too. And the book should be good.

Okay box. I haven't been wowed by a box since December, but hopefully the second half of the year will be better.


----------



## Babs (Jun 17, 2015)

I bought a broach for $8 including shipping. The code worked for me and it shipped yesterday. I hope it was just bad luck.

They have cute stuff but it's pricy.



LadyManah said:


> Wanted to share some info about "Sweet and Spark," the place we got that "gift card" to.
> 
> I found a pair of earings for $38, I think. So, the gift code covered it. I bought it no problems. I got 2 shipping emails.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Jun 17, 2015)

For some reason I received two boxes this month. 

Sunglasses: These actually look nice on me and my husband is a chronic loser of sunglasses so these will be nice spares for him too. 

Book: I just read an interview with Judy Bloome in Harpers Bazaar and now I'm actually really excited to read her book! 

Candy: Gummy candy is my favorite. I ate these while I pawed through the rest of the box. 

Sponge: I used mine this morning in the shower and I really liked it. I also think it would be perfect for taking on vacation. It exfoliated gently and foamed up nicely. 

Eyeshadow: I also used the eyeshadows this morning and they aren't my favorite but I'm not really a fan of Pacifica makeup in general. I don't think their eyeshadows have enough pigment for me, although the colors are pretty. I also found them a little too shimmery for me, especially since I have hooded eyes. 

Hairband: Not for me but my 3 year old daughters absolutely loves it and it looks REALLY cute on her.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Not a wow box by any means but I still kind of like everything that was included. Good, not great.


----------



## kristab94 (Jun 17, 2015)

I went rock climbing with the headband today, and boy, it was amazing!  I haven't been able to find anything yet that doesn't slide off my head or get knocked off by the rope.  But, this stayed during my entire workout, I'll probably end up buying more, I was so impressed


----------



## flyergirl (Jun 18, 2015)

I finally got this box in the mail today! It was my first popsugar box ever, and I was not impressed with the slow shipping so I cancelled before getting the box. I really like it though! I feel like I'll end up resubscribing.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 19, 2015)

My box hasn't come yet and I'm leaving for vacation tonight.  I'll be really bummed if this doesn't arrive before I leave!  I want to read that book on the beach.


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm so happy to get this box after winning a three month sub, thanks again to Reija and MUT! The spongelle smells so good and I'm happy with everything in this box, except for the eyeshadow but only because I already have it and love it. I missed out on the Under the Sun BB box but this more than makes up for it because this one has a book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Teach22 (Jun 24, 2015)

mirandamanda said:


> I'm so happy to get this box after winning a three month sub, thanks again to Reija and MUT! The spongelle smells so good and I'm happy with everything in this box, except for the eyeshadow but only because I already have it and love it. I missed out on the Under the Sun BB box but this more than makes up for it because this one has a book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How awesome! Congrats to you hope you enjoy your goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mirandamanda (Jun 25, 2015)

Teach22 said:


> How awesome! Congrats to you hope you enjoy your goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I didn't realize how much I missed getting this box until now, I'm hoping that next months is even better.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 29, 2015)

I did end up getting the box before vacation, and loved the book!  Without getting too spoilerish, I can't believe it was based on a true story and that I had never heard about it before.  What a crazy chain of events in a short period of time.  I can't believe it happened in Judy Blume's hometown and she waited this long to write about it!


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jun 29, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> I did end up getting the box before vacation, and loved the book! Without getting too spoilerish, I can't believe it was based on a true story and that I had never heard about it before. What a crazy chain of events in a short period of time. I can't believe it happened in Judy Blume's hometown and she waited this long to write about it!


I loved the book too, devoured it last week, such a crazy chain of events, huh? Hope you went somewhere awesome on vacation!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 29, 2015)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> I loved the book too, devoured it last week, such a crazy chain of events, huh? Hope you went somewhere awesome on vacation!


Thanks!  We went to Surfside beach...we have been going to Surfside / Myrtle / Garden City since I was a kid, and it's fun to see it fresh through my kids' eyes.  Makes me appreciate it again!


----------

